# monthly housing cost for a family



## s2jfkenny (Mar 6, 2013)

We have an opportunity to move to the Frankfurt area and are trying to figure out what the average monthly rent for a family of four would be?

What are the costs in Frankfurt as well as suburbs, particularly around Obersursel (around FIS)?

Thanks.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

That obviously depends on what you want.
House or flat? Rent or buy? City/town or countryside? How many rooms?
Frankfurt is pretty expensive, but if you a live a bit outside it'll be cheaper.

You can check Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren to get an idea.


----------



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> That obviously depends on what you want.
> House or flat? Rent or buy? City/town or countryside? How many rooms?
> Frankfurt is pretty expensive, but if you a live a bit outside it'll be cheaper.


Hi,

Can you let me know average house & flat rents (Euros) for 2 rooms in Frankfurt. (Bit outside is ok)
Also any economical hotels to stay for a month for finalizing the rent.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

abhijitroy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you let me know average house & flat rents (Euros) for 2 rooms in Frankfurt. (Bit outside is ok)
> Also any economical hotels to stay for a month for finalizing the rent.
> ...


When you say 2 rooms are you saying 2 bedrooms or one room and one living room, because in Germany places are rented according to rooms.
For an average decent 2 room house or flat in Frankfurt, it is not cheap in the city. Expect to pay from about 800€ upwards plus. You would be better off sharing a house or flat or what is known as a wohngemeinshaft
Take a look here for an idea of rental costs.
Wohnungsmarkt - 1-Zimmerwohnungen Wohnungen Wohnung WG-Zimmer - WG-Gesucht.de
You can also get them on short term lets which might be cheaper than staying in an hotel.


----------

